

HowTo: Auto Scaling with the AWS Management Console - celingest
http://blog.celingest.com/en/2013/12/19/auto-scaling-with-the-aws-management-console/?seeder=rgrHN

======
ceejayoz
Not sure how this made it to the front page when it's essentially a rehash of
the formal announcement and how-to from AWS's blog.
[http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/12/aws-management-console-
au...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/12/aws-management-console-auto-scaling-
support.html)

